

Survey Shows Pre-Launch Demand for Apple's iWatch on Par With iPad - john_w_t_b
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/04/19/survey-shows-pre-launch-demand-for-apples-iwatch-on-par-with-ipad/

======
mtgx
They don't even know _what it is_ yet. I wouldn't put that much faith in such
surveys. When people say "yes" they might have a specific image of how that
device would work in their heads. And if it doesn't work like that they won't
buy it.

